# 3 Big Seminars in Manchester, UK for 2008



## Sherlock (Mar 27, 2007)

We are holding 3 training seminars this year in Manchester, UK; the first being Sunday 2nd March (1 week on Sunday) from 11am-5:30pm. They will be at Total Fitness in Walkden as my Dojo won't be big enough. Each has a different theme for the day: "STRIKE", "GRAPPLE" & "COMBAT" and costs just £25 (£20 u18s). For further details: http://www.mmaa.co.uk/index.php?id=2 

“STRIKE” – Sunday 2nd March 2008 

Featuring striking martial arts from the following instructors: 
11:00 Meet & Greet in the coffee lounge 
11:30-13:30 Kru Darren Morris – Red Arm Band Muay Thai 
- Demonstrating & training in the devastating power of Muay Thai striking 
13:30 - Lunch Break (1/2 hr) 
14:00-15:00 Sensei Andy Wilshaw 6th Dan Jujitsu, 2nd Dan Karate, 1st Dan Judo, 1st Dan Kobudo and level 1 Kyusho 
– Teaching Kyusho Jutsu striking with special guests below 
15:00-16:30 Grand Master Jack Hogan 9th Dan Ryukyu kempo (over from USA) 
With Jack Hearn Sensei 8th Dan Kodokkan Judo 
16:30-17:30 Mahender Patel 3rd Dan Combat Martial Arts (Kali, Thai/kickboxing & Grappling), Brown Belt Judo, ROSS Russian MA Instructor 
- Looking at Kali/Escrima pattern striking 

“GRAPPLE” – Saturday 28th June 2008 

Featuring grappling arts from the following instructors: 
Alan Carlisle 5th Dan Judo, National Team Judo Coach 
- Coaching grappling/throwing from Judo 
Carl Fisher 2nd Dan Applied Jiu Jitsu, 1st Dan Karate, Purple belt Brazilian Jiu Jitsu 
8 years experience in BJJ and MMA reporting 
- Looking at Brazilian Jiu Jitsu 
Matthew Clempner 6th Dan Judo, 6th Dan Ju Jitsu, 4th Dan Taiho Jutsu, Int. Master of Sport (Moscow & F.I.A.S.), Mr. ***** (World ***** Champs. Moscow 1990), ROSS Instructor (Kosovo 1993), ***** Coach (Moscow 1990), Member of the 1980 GB Olympic Wrestling Team 
With Chris Heath MSc. DipCOT. SROT DipCRI. FSMA, National Education Officer - FORMA UK, ROSS Senior Russian Martial Art and ***** Wrestling Instructor, 2nd Dan Ju-Jitsu, C&R Instructor/Manager, exp. in Amateur, Freestyle and Submission Wrestling 
- Training in Freestyle Wrestling, ***** & Judo Grappling 

“COMBAT” – (TBC) Oct/Nov 2008 

Featuring combat and real defence martial arts from the following instructors: 
Grandmaster Trevor Roberts 8th Dan Ju-Jitsu, 6th Dan Shiai-Jitsu, 6th Dan Combat *****, Russian Master of Sport, 7 Times British Champion, Euro Champion 
- Teaching Combat Ju Jitsu 
Steve Crutchley 4th Dan Kali Silat, 4th Dan Karate, International Master of Sport 
– Teaching Filipino Martial Arts / Combat Martial Arts 
Matthew Clempner 6th Dan Judo, 6th Dan Ju Jitsu, 4th Dan Taiho Jutsu, International Master of Sport (Moscow & F.I.A.S.), Mr. ***** (World ***** Championships Moscow 1990), ROSS Instructor (Kosovo 1993), ***** Coach (Moscow 1990), Member of the 1980 Great Britain Olympic Wrestling Team 
– Teaching Russian Martial Arts / Taiho Jutsu 
Shihan Ian Wilson 11th Dan Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu (Ninjutsu) 
– Teaching Bujinkan Budo Tai Jutsu 

All Seminars Cost:£25 Adults (£30 on the day) £20 Children (£25 on the day) 

FOR A FULL DAY OF TUITION FROM SOME OF THE WORLD’S BEST COACHES IN THEIR ARTS 

ALL WELCOME, REGARDLESS OF EXPERIENCE 

For further info or to book your place please call Lo Call: (UK) 0844 8848572 Mobile: 07976 692840 

Or visit www.mmaa.co.uk 
__________________ 
http://www.mixedmartialartsacademy.com


----------

